# puszi



## Encolpius

Helló, a puszi egyik fajtájának a neve érdekelne magyarul, ha egyáltalán létezik. Ez az a fajta puszi, amelyet levegőben? küldünk valakinek. A szláv nyelvekből a szószerinti fordítás "légi" puszi lenne, 8 linket találtam a neten.  Vagy hogy lehetne kifezeni: Küldött nekem a levegőben puszit? (tudom, hülyén hangzik). Köszi. Enc.


----------



## francisgranada

Ha nem túl OT, akkor megkérnélek egy-két szláv példára, hogy jobban értsem a kérdést.


----------



## Encolpius

cseh: vzdušný polibek
orosz: vozdushnyj poceluy
angol. blown kiss?


----------



## francisgranada

Akkor szerintem *lég puszi* vagy *légpuszi.

*(valószínűleg soha sem fogom megtanulni, mikor kell egybeírni a szavakat és mikor nem ...)


----------



## Zsanna

A mozdulat ismert (valamilyen formában), de a megnevezése biztos nem valami hétköznapi kifejezés, mert még az ötleteitek nyomán sem ugrik be.*
Ami beugrik: "csókot hintett felém" - de ez nem tudom, hogy az akar-e lenni ténylegesen (azon túl, hogy rettentően poetikus és avitt).
De lehet, hogy eleve a mozdulat más nálunk és pl. az angoloknál és ezért vagyunk bajban eleve a leírással...

Ti milyen mozdulattal/mozdulatokkal képzelitek el?

*Ezért nehéz nyilatkozni a "légpuszi" ügyében is. (Inkább egyben tudom elképzelni, mert nem a _levegőben lebegve_ adjuk, hanem csak azon át küldjük és nincs is teljesen _levegőből_ az a puszi.)


----------



## Encolpius

a csókot szerintem a magyarban dobni is lehet, nem? Dobj egy csókot felém, tubicám!


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, francis, és ez még aránylag nem is tűnik elavultnak, sőt! (Már az egyébként kedves "tubicám" nélkül.) 
De ezt pl. egy gyerek nem csinálja egy felnőttnek, mert túl "laza" - szóval ez nem annyira a puszi esete már...


----------

